# Wanted: Injectors - original gtr 444cc



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

Looking for a set of 6 original gtr 444cc injectors.
The newer (low mileage) the better.


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

No one selling their old injectors?


----------



## USNR33GTR (Aug 24, 2017)

I have a set of stock injectors, came out of a running GTR. PM if interested.


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

You have PM


----------



## ojawed (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi I have a set of used injectors removed from a 2017 eba gtr which has covered around 20k miles if you're interested.


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

ojawed said:


> Hi I have a set of used injectors removed from a 2017 eba gtr which has covered around 20k miles if you're interested.


I'm guessing that these are not 444cc, right?


----------

